# Soliton Jr. Problems



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

I would contact Evnetics customer support. They still support their legacy products.

http://www.evnetics.com/legacy-products/

For technical questions, including support on our products, please send an email to *[email protected]* describing the issue (and the code version if relevant). Depending on the nature of your issue you may be asked to provide your settings file, a log file and/or pictures of your installation.
Have a question about our legacy Soliton products? * Our FAQ section may help >>*


----------



## Joker1 (Jul 5, 2015)

palmer_md said:


> I would contact Evnetics customer support. They still support their legacy products.
> 
> http://www.evnetics.com/legacy-products/
> 
> ...


I did contact evnetics support about a week ago and they did ask me to do a test drive and run a diagnostic test while driving. I am not sure if I e-mailed the right log file or not because I haven't heard back from them in over a week. I did do some experimenting this morning and found that if I disconnect the proximity sensor from the tachometer terminal on the Soliton Jr. controller and drive it the controller doesn't shut off while driving so I must have the proximity wired wrong. While I was test driving I still get and alarm from my BMS when I draw about 200amps, but I would like to get the proximity senor wired right first and tackle the BMS alarm.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Joker1 said:


> When I ... draw about 250amps the controller turns off and immediately comes back on.


How the soliton is it energized with 12v?
This problem can happen when the 12v signal is too low or if your DC-DC turn off.


----------



## Joker1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yabert said:


> How the soliton is it energized with 12v?
> This problem can happen when the 12v signal is too low or if your DC-DC turn off.


The Soliton Jr. is energized by 12v battery and the DC/DC converter is energized at the same time and is the putting out 13.5v although the 12v battery usually reads 12.5v and I do get error codes on the controller of voltage to low when I leave it set for a couple weeks.


----------

